# Matilda ate....



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

WHAT?????? My husband just walked in with a little baggie of Matilda's poo, I thought he was losing it when he brought it over to me, I said, why are you doing this, he told me to look at it:blink: I did and there it was..... Matilda had ate my foam earplug:w00t: my gosh I didn't even know I lost one, she did that once when she was a puppy, I always try to be careful when using them, she must of gotten it off my night stand:w00t: or in the door, i'm just shocked. What a little stinker
I'm so glad when I take my vitamin's and pill that I take them over my sink, I have always worried about that. I now need to make sure and close my night stand door, I am shocked to say the least. Little stinker brat:wub:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

That's the scariest thing to me is my husbands little tiny heart meds
'


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

They are stinkers Paula! I found a hair band , the fabric covered kind , in Dewey's poo once! I didn't even know that it was missing!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

They find things that we not even remember. Glad she pooped it out.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Same here with my blood pressure meds...If it hits the floor,I have five that will swarm it like ravenous sharks!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

At least you didn't have to be worried and be on poop patrol since you didn't even know it was missing. Why do these little stinkers eat EVERYTHING!:w00t:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow your lucky it could have cost you $1200.00. Thank god for insurance.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ann Mother said:


> That's the scariest thing to me is my husbands little tiny heart meds
> '
> 
> I hold my breath every time my husband changing his hearing aid batteries, I always check whereever he has been
> ...





Furbabies mom said:


> They are stinkers Paula! I found a hair band , the fabric covered kind , in Dewey's poo once! I didn't even know that it was missing!!


 
I still can't figure out how she found it, I checked and I have both of them




MalteseJane said:


> They find things that we not even remember. Glad she pooped it out.


 
guess your right, yes I'm glad she did her poo, wonder how long it had been in her body:w00t:




michellerobison said:


> Same here with my blood pressure meds...If it hits the floor,I have five that will swarm it like ravenous sharks!


 
Matilda never has ate things off the floor, I always felt so lucky, she's a little sneak:innocent: that's what she is, you can bet on it I'll be right on top of things




pippersmom said:


> At least you didn't have to be worried and be on poop patrol since you didn't even know it was missing. Why do these little stinkers eat EVERYTHING!:w00t:


 They are little stinkers aren't they, ya they have those little innocent faces, but we are catching on to them lol little brats:wub:



jane and addison said:


> Wow your lucky it could have cost you $1200.00. Thank god for insurance.


 :w00t: didn't think of that:w00t:. You are so right


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Mine have a taste for those foam ear plugs as well. I've seen little dog turds decorated with bright fluorescent colors a few times. Little fluff monsters!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I guess I feel lucky, neither of mine eat random items. Izzy loves to chew stuff up, but all the little pieces are there. They are very picky eaters and I guess that helps.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Glad to hear it "all worked out" with Matilda, so to speak. :blush:

Mine is also a little whacko about quickly eating any bit of inedible thing that she comes across. At nineteen months she is now much better than she was last summer, when she would hunt for used cigarette butts to eat when out on walks. Never ingested one but came close a few times. 

They do keep us on our toes.

Linda


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - I'm just impressed that Lorin was paying so much attention to Matilda's poo. :HistericalSmiley: I think Jim would have missed it. I also don't think I have a dog. :blink: Tyler never picks up anything he shouldn't. He has full fun of the house since he was a year old and I can count the times on half a hand when he got something he shouldn't and ate or chewed on it. I guess I should thank my lucky stars and hope I didn't just jinx us.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

littlefluffbabies said:


> Mine have a taste for those foam ear plugs as well. I've seen little dog turds decorated with bright fluorescent colors a few times. Little fluff monsters!


 Little monsters alright, and then they give kisses:wub: and all is forgotten



IzzysBellasMom said:


> I guess I feel lucky, neither of mine eat random items. Izzy loves to chew stuff up, but all the little pieces are there. They are very picky eaters and I guess that helps.


 That's what is so shocking Matilda has only done that one time when she was a puppy



LovelyLily said:


> Glad to hear it "all worked out" with Matilda, so to speak. :blush:
> 
> Mine is also a little whacko about quickly eating any bit of inedible thing that she comes across. At nineteen months she is now much better than she was last summer, when she would hunt for used cigarette butts to eat when out on walks. Never ingested one but came close a few times.
> 
> ...


 Little stinker for sure:wub:



Snowbody said:


> Wow - I'm just impressed that Lorin was paying so much attention to Matilda's poo. :HistericalSmiley: I think Jim would have missed it. I also don't think I have a dog. :blink: Tyler never picks up anything he shouldn't. He has full fun of the house since he was a year old and I can count the times on half a hand when he got something he shouldn't and ate or chewed on it. I guess I should thank my lucky stars and hope I didn't just jinx us.


 You know Sue little Matilda has always been so good, never tore any toys apart she actually has her toy's from 9years ago, I think that's what surprised me the most, I would have never guessed she would take a earplug, still trying to figure out how she got one:blink:
Lorin always picks her poo up, guess he noticed something different:HistericalSmiley: I wouldn't have noticed


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad that it went right through her. It is interesting what they can find. As a little puppy, Lucky somehow found a staple that he ate and he actually need to have it extracted - let's say from the other end. All my medication like aspirins, etc. are all in the upstairs bathroom and Luck can not get into the bathroom. He doesn't do stairs and when we go to bed at night, I have a gate across the doorway on my bedroom.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Matilda -- do you know Secret??? She picks up anything she can find and eats it. She loves paper -- newspaper or tissue and I often find it in her poop.

I have always worried about meds -- mine and Jerry's and have to be really, really careful.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I am so sorry, but my first reaction was a chuckle. I just pictured your hubby coming in and presenting you the poop.

Glad he was paying attention ...

Our dogs who are so fussy about their food...and then the random things we find in their poopsies...LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

What mom, I can't hear you. :HistericalSmiley:Glad every thing came out ok. B)


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Reese has eaten a couple of my ear plugs...somehow in the middle of the night the one in my left ear always falls out but i have to sleep with earplugs...years of my husbands snoring has made me wear them. Now that he has a c-pap machine he doesn't snore but i'm so used to wearing those earplugs that i can't sleep without them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Glad that it went right through her. It is interesting what they can find. As a little puppy, Lucky somehow found a staple that he ate and he actually need to have it extracted - let's say from the other end. All my medication like aspirins, etc. are all in the upstairs bathroom and Luck can not get into the bathroom. He doesn't do stairs and when we go to bed at night, I have a gate across the doorway on my bedroom.


 Matilda just doesn't get into things, at least I thought that, she's pretty sneaky:innocent: I'm finding out.
That had to be pretty scary when Lucky ate the staple. How did you know he ate it? I take my meds over the sink, now if I could get my hubby to do that 
I just love your little Lucky, Walter, does he sleep with you? If so do you carry him up the stairs?




Lacie's Mom said:


> Matilda -- do you know Secret??? She picks up anything she can find and eats it. She loves paper -- newspaper or tissue and I often find it in her poop.
> 
> 
> 
> I have always worried about meds -- mine and Jerry's and have to be really, really careful.


 
Lynn I bet little Secret was a wild puppy lol, my Miss Bow use to like unrolling the toilet paper but never ate it



MalteseObsessed said:


> I am so sorry, but my first reaction was a chuckle. I just pictured your hubby coming in and presenting you the poop.
> 
> Glad he was paying attention ...
> 
> Our dogs who are so fussy about their food...and then the random things we find in their poopsies...LOVE THEM!!!


 
I thought he had lost his mind when he brought the little baggie to me, how gross:HistericalSmiley:makes me wonder if he always checks the poo:HistericalSmiley::w00t:




sassy's mommy said:


> What mom, I can't hear you. :HistericalSmiley:Glad every thing came out ok. B)


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


mysugarbears said:


> Reese has eaten a couple of my ear plugs...somehow in the middle of the night the one in my left ear always falls out but i have to sleep with earplugs...years of my husbands snoring has made me wear them. Now that he has a c-pap machine he doesn't snore but i'm so used to wearing those earplugs that i can't sleep without them.


Debbie your story is just like mine, Lorin was snoring now he uses the c-pap I can't stand the sound, when I sleep it has to be QUIET.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He only does the doggie steps up to the couch or bed. During the day, if I go up to the bathroom, he will go up 2-3 stairs and basically sit there until I come down and pick him up and put him back on the floor. Lucky gets carried everywhere. Every night, I carry him upstairs and put him on the bed. When he goes out, he is carried. When we go for walks, he is carried. When he is in a mood to be carried, he walks over to me stands on his hind legs and he is carried. 

When he was a pup, he was here for about two weeks, he went to poop and he yipped so we brought him to the vet, an xray showed the staple - first and last time he got into something - still don't have any idea how.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awww so you carry him everywhere:wub: Matilda prefers to be carried or her stroller, when she was 7 months old she started holding her leg up when she walked, we took her to the vets and she was diagnosed with Leggs perthes, she had surgery and came through great, but when she walks a block or so she favors that leg, I think that's why she likes to be carried, and of course we love carrying her:wub:
give little man Lucky loves from awntie:wub:


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh Paula, you just told the story about how Matilda did this as puppy in another thread, and now she did this again! I'm glad that it didn't cause any problems. No matter how careful we are, those cute little stinkers will always find something to get us worrried...


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Matilda - don't scare your mommy! I have to tell you an embarrassing story! We had a lab rottie and when she was about 5 I found something strange in a poop. Freaking out, I took it and Sophie to the vet, turns out it was a squeaker from a toy! After a lecture from the vet, I came home and checked the four or five stuffed toys we had, she didn't like them so we didn't have many, not one was unstitched and all squeakers were in place. I have no idea where she got the one she ate!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I don't have the problem of Mia diving on something I drop...she doesn't do that. But, I live in fear of dropping one of my meds and not realizing it and she or one of the cats just comes across it. I dropped a prednisone the other night and it took me twenty minutes with a flashlight to find it...*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

kilodzul said:


> Oh Paula, you just told the story about how Matilda did this as puppy in another thread, and now she did this again! I'm glad that it didn't cause any problems. No matter how careful we are, those cute little stinkers will always find something to get us worrried...


 I know isn't that weird Julia, I have always thought how blessed I was that she grew out of picking things up, now I'm wondering what else the little stinker has found:w00t::chili:



Lou's Mom said:


> Matilda - don't scare your mommy! I have to tell you an embarrassing story! We had a lab rottie and when she was about 5 I found something strange in a poop. Freaking out, I took it and Sophie to the vet, turns out it was a squeaker from a toy! After a lecture from the vet, I came home and checked the four or five stuffed toys we had, she didn't like them so we didn't have many, not one was unstitched and all squeakers were in place. I have no idea where she got the one she ate!


 Donna I have heard of larger fluffs eating underwear:w00t:, so glad it came out fine




nwyant1946 said:


> *I don't have the problem of Mia diving on something I drop...she doesn't do that. But, I live in fear of dropping one of my meds and not realizing it and she or one of the cats just comes across it. I dropped a prednisone the other night and it took me twenty minutes with a flashlight to find it...*


 I thought I was so careful even patted my self on the back:innocent: Matilda is sneaky I'm finding out:w00t:, I especially worry about my hubby 's meds, I remember a few months ago finding two of his pills on the floor in the bathroom:w00t: I chewed him out, hopefully he will be more careful.
I take my pills over the sink
Twenty minutes:blink: wow, I lost my contact and did the same thing with the flash light


----------

